#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Ανελκυστήρες >  > > >  >  >  Σχεδιασμός ανελκυστήρα

## zio7

Σε οικοδομή με ισόγειο κατάστημα, ημιώροφο και 3 ορόφους οι διαστάσεις  του φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα είναι 1.70x1.40. Θα έχει δύο πόρτες (άλλη  είσοδο στο ισόγειο και άλλη στους ορόφους) και οι πόρτες θα είναι στην  διάσταση 1.70 (όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω σχήμα). Μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί  ανελκυστήρας στις παραπάνω διαστάσεις? (Στάθμη ισογείου +0.15 και στάθμη  τελευταίου ορόφου +12.03)

----------

